# gay credit rating crap



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Just been rejected for a tesco credit card cause my score is to low. its in the 800's and is apparently because of the amount of credit checks on my account. what a load of ********, why should that mean im risk enough to be refused a card. All info on my account says i never miss payments etc...

who ever invented this credit score crap needs shooting


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Did you get marked down for being gay?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesnt matter...if you have loads of credit searches against your name it looks like you have been turned down many times before....ergo you are a risk!

Its probably wouldnt have been too much of an issue a couple of years ago...but now they are a lot more stringent with the credit checks.

Why out of interest have you got so many searches against your name?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sorry didnt mean to hit the thanks button laptop froze so was clicking everywhere on the screen, soz

credit rating is hit and miss and as said in the current climate borrowing money is hard


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Doesnt matter...if you have loads of credit searches against your name it looks like you have been turned down many times before....ergo you are a risk!
> 
> Its probably wouldnt have been too much of an issue a couple of years ago...but now they are a lot more stringent with the credit checks.
> 
> Why out of interest have you got so many searches against your name?


I have no idea. some of them are for insurance :S car insurance isnt due for another month or two.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the issue is that with all those checks, which usually come from people wanting credit means that you could have been granted the cards/loans...

therefore they see that there could be a risk as you appear to be trying to get a massive amount of credit....

so the risk is higher.... 

:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> the issue is that with all those checks, which usually come from people wanting credit means that you could have been granted the cards/loans...
> 
> therefore they see that there could be a risk as you appear to be trying to get a massive amount of credit....
> 
> ...


thing is, im not applying for any, apart from the tesco cc. I think a few are from mobile phone companies when i swapped contract twice at the beginning of the year


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

hoikey said:


> I have no idea. some of them are for insurance :S car insurance isnt due for another month or two.


Never seen it for insurance before!???



hoikey said:


> thing is, im not applying for any, apart from the tesco cc. I think a few are from mobile phone companies when i swapped contract twice at the beginning of the year


Doesnt matter they dont see that they just see credit checks....too many and your credit rating goes down....simples.

Case of computer says no I am afraid, bugger all you can do about it too.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

All u have to do is write them a letter to appeal there decision this will get them to take a closer look at sometimes the decision will be over turned


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

hoikey said:


> Just been rejected for a tesco credit card cause my score is to low. its in the 800's and is apparently because of the amount of credit checks on my account. what a load of ********, why should that mean im risk enough to be refused a card. All info on my account says i never miss payments etc...
> 
> who ever invented this credit score crap needs shooting


It's well known (or should be if anyone doesnt) that making an application for credit leave a footprint on your credit rating. If you apply for lots of credit offers, you get more footprints on your credit record.

If you are making lots of credit applications, the question is, why?

and that's essentially what someone you apply for credit with will ask themselves; why is this person making lots of credit applications?

That will ring alarm bells for them as they may suspect you are using one loan to pay another, racking up lots of cash or goods then disappearing leaving them to pick up the tab.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

hoikey said:


> Just been rejected for a tesco credit card cause my score is to low. its in the 800's and is apparently because of the amount of credit checks on my account. what a load of ********, *why should that mean im risk enough to be refused a card*. All info on my account says i never miss payments etc...
> 
> who ever invented this credit score crap needs shooting


You might not like what I'm about to say, but they don't have to offer anyone a card.

Your credit rating might be perfectly acceptable to another lender, but not to Tesco.

A lot of credit card companies are being much more cautious who they give credit cards to these days, and being refused doesn't necessarily mean you're a risk, you just don't fit their target demographic.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Tescos Credit Card/Bank is backed by RBS and we all know how well they are doing at the moment!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you had a read of this?
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/loans/credit-rating-credit-score


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

I got turned down for a mobile phone contract before, and was cited poor credit rating. I got hold of mine for free, and posted them it along with a letter asking them to reconsider as there was nothing I could see on the report that would warrant a refusal. 

2 days later, phone call, accepted. Worth a shot!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

the annoying thing is that if i apply somewhere else to try and get another then my credit rating will go down even more.

what a **** system this is


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Never seen it for insurance before!???
> 
> Doesnt matter they dont see that they just see credit checks....too many and your credit rating goes down....simples.
> 
> Case of computer says no I am afraid, bugger all you can do about it too.


These compare web sites sometimes do credit searches as do some larger insurance companys now.....

A credt check shouldnt hurt your rating but constant searches wont help for sure.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

get on experian credit check. Its a few £££ per month and free for a month (have to cancel it tho) and tells your your complete credit history, score and also % of money your allowed to borrow and what % you actually have out at the moment.

I was badly in debt and this shocked me and im now clear of it all. Fantastic tool to use.

BTW car insurance searches you do on line go on your credit rating / history as even if you click annual payments they have to see if you can do it monthly so credit check you. So bad idea seeing if you can insure random cars on comparison sites i found out.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If you have a good record with your bank try them; they will be more liley to take your extensive history with them into account....and you're less likley to flee.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

PaulTheo said:


> Did you get marked down for being gay?


This is the post of the day IMO soooo funny even though its not :thumb:


----------

